# Presidents wearing military clothing



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 3, 2017)

I am not offended by this, did not know I was supposed to be.  

The headline says, "Trump angers veterans".  

What say anyone else?

Trump angers veterans, wears flight jacket and admiral cap | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 3, 2017)

"Trump angers people, who may or may not be vets, who were already angry at him, over gifts given to him by currently-serving members of the military, JUST LIKE THEY DO ANYTIME A PRESIDENT VISITS."


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 3, 2017)

People need to grow the fuck up.

He is the CinC


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 3, 2017)

Agree.  There are plenty of legit reasons to criticize the President, this was not one of them.


----------



## AWP (Mar 3, 2017)

I still say he could eat Corn Flakes and people would scream that he doesn't prefer Lucky Charms. I don't like him, but is EVERY action of his going to cause an uproar?


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 3, 2017)

AWP said:


> I still say he could eat Corn Flakes and people would scream that he doesn't prefer Lucky Charms. I don't like him, but is EVERY action of his going to cause an uproar?



It is the same now as it was for conservatives with Obama. Not an excuse, just the facts.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 3, 2017)

I file this under the heading titled "A Thing Happened".  Some reporter found some person (or persons) of no particular significance who are upset by this thing, and reporter gets them to talk about thing because it will get people riled up.  It's not news - it's dumb tabloid gossip.  I especially hate when it zeroes in on veteran opinions because its cheapness further erodes the cultural cachet that veteran status holds.  Who cares what's got some individual veteran's panties in a wad today?  Soon enough you're going to see people who give zero fucks about veterans, and it will be due in no small measure to articles like this.

I mean, shit, this is a news article derived from FACEBOOK COMMENTS.  Let that sink in for a minute.  Somewhere, an editor at the Daily Mail got a hot tip that some vets were mad at something on Facebook and said, "Oh boy, what a scoop!" and gave the story to one of his reporters to jam out 600 words by closing time.  That's just incredibly sad.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 3, 2017)

People need to get over their childish antics. After all...military personnel have to salute him since he IS the CinC and no one has complained about that...YET!

We - as a nation - will never move forward until we start acting like adults and work our issues out. If we can't respect our "government", then how can we expect other nations to do it.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 4, 2017)

Wearing a clown suit, doesn't necessarily make you a clown...


----------



## Teufel (Mar 4, 2017)

It's a jacket and a hat. A hat frequently given as a gift to VIP visitors. This is a non-issue.


----------

